# ما رأيكم في اصدار مجلة الكترونية خاصة بالطاقة البديلة والمتجددة . بدأنا العمل .....



## م.محمد الكردي (22 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

( الموضوع مغلق بدأ العمل على الرابط)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145203.html

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////​ 
الأخوة الأعزاء ... لابد من الانتشار بشكل أوسع ولابد من الوصول إلى الجميع وبشكل مكثف أكثر​ 
علينا أن ننشر هذه الثقافة والمعلومات حتى نصل للجميع من كل التخصصات ومن كل الاهتمامات​ 
لذلك أظن أن الوقت مناسب لاصدار مجلة الكترونية خاصة بقسم الطاقة المتجددة ....​ 
ويكون لها فريق اعداد متخصص ولدي فريق انتاج وتصميم ...​ 
الهدف التشجيع على المشاركة بشكل اوسع + الدخول بعمق في هذا المجال .....​ 
وأقترح ان تكون المجل مكس عربي وانجليزي .....​ 
أعطونا آراءكم ولنبدأ قريبا ان شاء الله ...​ 
تحية لكم​ 
م.محمد الكردي​ 



 




> بارك الله فيكم ... ومادام الموضوع لاقى اهتمامكم إذا لنبدأ فيه فورا ....​
> لا قلق من موضوع التصميم واخراج المجلة فلدي من يقوم بذلك ان شاء الله ...​
> ما أنتظره منكم هو المواضيع ....​
> ولتكن الخطوة الأولى حول هيكلة المجلة .... على كل من يرغب في كتابة وصياغة مقال في المجلة أن يشارك معنا​
> ...


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (22 يوليو 2009)

موفقين أن شاء الله وبورك فيك على جهدك المبذول


----------



## civil_gehad (22 يوليو 2009)

انا معك فى هذا القرار 
لابد من التوسع اكتر واصدار مجلات كل مجله فى تخصصها من مجالات الهندسه بمختلف اقسامها 
موفقين ان شاء الله على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله والى الامام


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس محمد على هذه الفكرة ,,,,
نحن معكم في هذه الفكرة ,,,,,,,,


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (22 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله والى الامام


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ولكن لابد ان تكون فى كافة مجالات الهندسة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سعيد جاموس (22 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 يوليو 2009)

فكرة رائعه 


فهاهو رمضان قد اقبل 
فماذا سنقول لله تعالى ان سألنا لماذا كتمتم هذا العلم لماذ لم تنفعوا به المسلمين وتنهوا به مصادر الفقر اللتى انشائها المغضوب عليهم 

انها امانه فى اعناقنا علينا ان ننشرها حتى لانبكى دما يوم لاينفع البكاء 

فبالله التوفيق اخوانى الكرام


----------



## مهندس شحاتة (22 يوليو 2009)

هذا طرح جيد:28: 
وهذا الموضوع هو موضوع الساعة
ومطلوب من كل الجهات التضافر لنشر هذة الثقافة لانة بدونها كلنا هنتأثر جدا
لكن الترتيب الجيد والامكانات هى التى تقود لنجاح هذا العمل الطيب
والله الموفق ​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ... ومادام الموضوع لاقى اهتمامكم إذا لنبدأ فيه فورا ....

لا قلق من موضوع التصميم واخراج المجلة فلدي من يقوم بذلك ان شاء الله ...

ما أنتظره منكم هو المواضيع ....

ولتكن الخطوة الأولى حول هيكلة المجلة .... على كل من يرغب في كتابة وصياغة مقال في المجلة أن يشارك معنا

ويتواصل معي بشكل مباشر على بريدي الشخصي أو على المسنجر ( موجود في ملفي الشخصي )

دعونا ننجز شيء جديد ......... وأتمنى أن أجد همم قوية ... وبكل تاكيد الموضوع سيطرح باسم صاحبه

وبصورته لو أحب أيضا والمجلة ستصدر pdf تنشر في الموقع وايضا على مواقع أخرى مهتمة بالمجال...

وسأتشاور مع إدارة الملتقى لمزيد من الدعم والتنسيق معهم ان شاء الله ...

شكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فكرة جيدة بارك الله فيكم ويمكن تعميمها وتكون في جميع التخصصات ويمكن تسميتها "جديد" أو "مجلة جديد" تشمل كل ما هو جديد في مجالات الهندسة و الإختراعات

طارق بلال


----------



## مهندسة توتا (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك م. محمد الكردى هلى هذة الفكرة الرائعة 
وياريت تعمم على كل الاقسام الهندسية


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لي رجاء خاص إذا سمحتم لي وهو

أن تكون هذه المجلات باللغة العربية الفصحى و بلغة صحيحة قد المستطاع وأن نحاول عدم استخدام أي مسطلح أجنبي نهائيا قد المستطاع وأن نتعاون في تصحيح و تنقيح لغتنا وإثرائها والإقتراب منها أكثر فهي أغنى لغة عرفها البشر و يكفي أنها لغة القرآن التي أثنى عليها الله جل جلاله

فالعيب ليس في اللغة العربية و لكنه فيالواقع فينا نحن العرب فهيا إلى محاربة التفرنج والركاكه والقول و الكتابة

أخوكم الصغير 

طارق بلال


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي طارق

وهذا ما سيكون ولكن أيضا سنضع مواضيع باللغة الانجليزية لانها مهمة جدا في هذا المجال

وهناك علوم كثيرة فيه غير مترجمة + أننا أيضا نطمح لنشر المجلة في كل مكان ...









tareq_belal قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لي رجاء خاص إذا سمحتم لي وهو
> 
> أن تكون هذه المجلات باللغة العربية الفصحى و بلغة صحيحة قد المستطاع وأن نحاول عدم استخدام أي مسطلح أجنبي نهائيا قد المستطاع وأن نتعاون في تصحيح و تنقيح لغتنا وإثرائها والإقتراب منها أكثر فهي أغنى لغة عرفها البشر و يكفي أنها لغة القرآن التي أثنى عليها الله جل جلاله
> ...


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (22 يوليو 2009)

*تصور تنفيذي لمجلة إلكترونية هندسية*



فكرة متميزة جدا... بارك الله فيكم

والمطلوب تعميمها على باقي الأقسام، بحيث يتولى كل قسم تجميع المواضيع التي تستحق النشر... على أن يتولى مجموعة متخصصة من الأعضاء في مجال الغرافيك وتصميم المطبوعات مهمة إخراج المجلات في شكل موحد، مع تفصيل بسيط يعرف بمجالات المجلة.

والمطلوب حاليا/
1.	وضع مقترحات باسم المجلة.
واقترح من جهتي تسميتها ( مجلة المهندس العربي)... وتحتها يتم التعريف بالجهة، على هذا النحو مجلة فصلية أو شهرية، تصدر عن موقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب).
2.	يتم اختيار رئيسا للتحرير ومديرا للتحرير وهيئة التحرير( التي تضم عضو أو إثنين من كل قسم).
3.	يتم اختيار هيئة استشارية محكمة، مهمتها تنقية البحوث والمواضيع المقدمة واختيار الأصلح للنشر.
4.	يتم اختيار مراجع لغوي، لتصحيح وصياغة المواضيع بحيث تظهر بسياق لغوي موحد.

5.	بعد اعتماد اسم المجلة، يتم تصميم شعار للمجلة أو تصميم اسم المجلة بنوع معين من الخطوط العربية، وتوكل هذه المهمة لخطاط متمكن. وأنصح بالابتعاد عن خطوط الكمبيوتر.

6.	يفترض حسب المعمول به، أن تتولى إدارة وهيئة التحرير وضع هيكلية المجلة، ولكن ولتسهيل المهمة سأضع مقترح لهيكلية مجلة، كنت قد أعددته سنة 1991 م. حين تم تكليفي وزميلين لي بإعداد تصور تنفيذي لهيكلية مجلة ( آثار العرب) من قبل إدارة مشروع تنظيم وإدارة مدينة طرابلس القديمة/ ليبيا.


" التصور التنفيذي لهيكلية موضوعات المجلة "


آثار العرب

مجلة فصلية نقدية تعنى بشئون العمارة والفنون والآثار
يصدرها مشروع تنظيم وإدارة المدينة القديمة بإطرابلس بالتعاون مع مصلحة الآثار

أهداف المجلة 
1) التوعية بصلاحية تراثنا وبزيف المدنية الحديثة . 
2) مخاطبة ذوي الاهتمام المشترك ودعوتهم للمشاركة بأبحاثهم ودراساتهم ( المجلة هي اللغة المشتركة بين الاهتمامات الفنية والأثرية ) . 
3) إبراز الجوانب المضيئة من تراثنا المعماري والفني والأثري . ( الدفع بالقارئ أن يتبنى الدعوة إلى تراثه والتمسك به ) . 
4) الوصول بالمجلة إلى أن تكون وثيقة علمية وفنية وأثرية في حد ذاتها . 

الأغراض التي من خلالها يمكن تحقيق هذه الأهداف 
1) التوعية عن طريق النقد والتحليل :
عرض للنظريات الفنية والأثرية بالدراسة والتحليل والنقد ومقارنتها بتراثنا المحلي . 
2) مخاطبة ذوي الاهتمام المشترك :
الدعوة المباشرة للمهتمين للمشاركة من خلال كتاباتهم أو إجراء لقاءات معهم أي
مساهمتهم بتقديم ما لديهم من معلومات نظرية وعلمية ) . 
3) إبراز الجوانب المضيئة من تراثنا : 
مفهوم المجتمع الليبي لمختلف أوجه الحياة وانعكاس هذا الفهم على تراثه الفني والعلمي والأثري . 
4) المجلة كوثيقة : 
من خلال توثيق المعالم الفنية والأثرية / 
ـ توثيق أهم المباني والمعالم المعمارية في ليبيا ( عمارة تخطيط مدن ) 
ـ توثيق أهم الحرف والصناعات التقليدية وشخصياتها . 
ـ توثيق العادات والتقاليد والقيم الاجتماعية .

الموضوعات التي تفي بهذه الأغراض 
1) التوعية : 
ـ تحقيق / النظريات والمدارس المعمارية والفنية . 
ـ دراسات / في تاريخ العمارة والفنون والآثار والعادات والتقاليد الاجتماعية . 
ـ قراءات / في كتاب يتناول بعض الدراسات المعمارية والفنية ( ترجمة الموضوع 
وعرضه وتحليله ) . 
ـ لقاءات / مع النقابات والروابط المهنية ( لبعث روح الاهتمام فيهم وتحميلهم 
للمسئوليات الملقاة على عاتقهم ) . 
ـ استطلاع / مثلا : حركة البناء في ليبيا حاليا ( السلبيات والإيجابيات والتأثيرات ) 
وأسباب عزوف المعماري والفنان التشكيلي المحلي عن استلهام القيم الحضارية من 
عمارتنا وفنوننا المحلية وإعادة توظيفها في أعماله . 
2) مخاطبة ذوي الاهتمام المشترك : 
ـ لقاءات / تبادل وجهات النظر والتجارب مع المهتمين بمجالات العمارة والفنون والآثار
ـ جولة / داخل أقسام المشروع الغرض منها اطلاع المهتمين والمختصين بطبيعة العمل داخل المشروع وتشجيعهم على الانضمام والمساهمة في إنجاح برامجه .
ـ آراء / طرح مواضيع للنقاش مع القراء واستطلاع آرائهم . 
3) إبراز الجوانب المضيئة في تراثنا : 
ـ دراسات / العوامل الجغرافية والبيئية والدينية والاجتماعية التي شكلت النسيج 
العمراني والمعماري والفني لمدننا القديمة والعوامل التي أثرت فيها ، وكذلك تأثيرات الحضارات الأخرى على هذا النسيج " فمثلا دراسة عاداتنا وتقاليدنا من حيث مزاياها الاجتماعية بالدراسة والتحليل والجوانب التربوية فيها ". 
ـ حِرف / تطورها التاريخي - استعمالاتها - مدارسها - الشخصيات البارزة فيها . 
ـ شخصية / تناول إحدى الشخصيات المحلية التاريخية في إحدى جوانب حياتنا الفنية 
والمعمارية بالدراسة والتحليل ( تجربتها - أعمالها - دورها في إثراء الحركة الفنية والمعمارية).
ـ مدينة / التعريف بإحدى مدننا المحلية من خلال دراسة لمخططها وطابعها المعماري والمعطيات التي أدت إلى نشوئها على هذا النحو ( عرض وتحليل ) . 
ـ شواهد / تناول أحد المباني أو المعالم التاريخية المعمارية بالدراسة والتحليل . 
مثال : عرض أحد المساجد الهامة أو المساكن التاريخية أو الفنادق أو أي مبنى تاريخي آخر بالاستعانة بالمساقط الأفقية والقطاعات والواجهات والتفاصيل المعمارية وتناولها بالدراسة والتحليل بالإضافة إلى عرض النقاش الذي دار حول هذا المبنى خلال العرض الهندسي بالمشروع سواء من الناحية التاريخية أو الهندسية . 
ـ وثيقة / ترجمة وعرض وتحليل إحدى الوثائق الموجودة لدينا والخروج بنتائج من خلالها ( الهدف إخراج المخزون إلى حيز الوجود للاستفادة منه ) . 

ويمكن من خلال هذا الوصول إلى هيكلية للمجلة كالآتي :ـ 
1)	دراسات / موضوع في العمارة ـ مثل تأثير العامل الديني في تصميم المسكن . 
موضوع في الفنون ـ مثل دراسة فن الزخرفة المحلية في المساجد . 
موضوع في الآثار ـ مثل دراسة الرسومات البدائية في الكهوف . 
موضوع اجتماعي ـ مثل دراسة النظام الاجتماعي داخل المسكن المحلي . 
2) لقاءات / لقاء مع أحد الحرفيين ( نقش - نجارة - سجاد - فخّار ) لقاء مع أمين أحد الروابط الحِرفية .
3)استطلاع / حول موضوع معماري ـ مثل مشكلة البناء الحديث في ليبيا . 
حول موضوع فني ـ مثل الأزياء التقليدية . 
حول موضوع أثري ـ مثل غياب الحس الأثري لدى أفراد المجتمع وأثره على ضياع العديد من الأعمال الأثرية . 
حول موضوع اجتماعي ـ مثل تأثير المشاريع الإسكانية بنظام العمارات على سلوكيات المجتمع . 
4) جولة / مثال- جولة داخل إحدى إدارات المشروع أو المواقع التنفيذية داخل المدينة القديمة . 
5) قراءات / مثل ترجمة موضوع من مرجع معماري . 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ فني . 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ أثري . 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ اجتماعي . 
6) تحقيق / نظرية معمارية أو هندسية . 
نظرية في الفن التشكيلي . 
نظرية أثرية . 
7) آراء / طرح موضوع معماري . 
~ ~ فني . 
~ ~ أثري . 
~ ~  اجتماعي . 
8) شخصية / شخصية معمارية - فنية - أثرية . 
9) حــرفة / النقش ، .......
10) شواهد / ...........
11) مدينة / ..........
12) وثيقة / ..........

بالإضافة إلى الفقرات الأخرى :ـ 
ـ إصدارات ….كل ما يهم القارئ على مستوى محلي أو عربي أو عالمي في هذه المجالات.
ـ مسابقات ( معمارية/ ثقافية ).
ـ هدية العدد .... صورة لمعلم هام يكتب تعريف بها أسفل الصورة ومعلومات ورسومات خلف الصورة وتكون على ورق مقوى يمكن للقارئ قطعها ووضعها في بيته.
ـ كلمة العدد .... محاولة لإيجاد لغة مشتركة بين المجلة والقارئ . 
ـ " آثار القارئ" .... آراء القارئ وملاحظاته حول موضوعات المجلة . 
ـ أخبار ثقافية .... ندوات - معارض – تظاهرات ثقافية.
إعداد 
الباحث المعماري / جمال الهمالي اللافي. 
المهندس المعماري / نوري سالم عويطي. 
أ. يوسف خليل الخوجة. 
حرر/ يوم الاثنين 5/8/1991م


وأخيرا... هذه الهيكلية قريبة جدا من اختصاصات قسم العمارة والتخطيط من حيث الأمثلة المطروحة، وعليه يستطيع الزملاء بالأقسام الأخرى تصور أمثلة أخرى من واقع اختصاصاتهم.


----------



## حسام البصري (22 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : سر في ما يخدم الاسلام والمسلمين ... فان ربك علم الانسان مالم يعلم ... علمك الله فسر بتعليم الناس . بارك الله فيك .. ولكل من يساهم في المجلة الالكترونية الجديدة ... لمثل هذا فليعمل العاملون...........
سر يامهندس العرب يامحمد .. ولا تتراجع .ز وسنرفدك بكل ما نستطيع ان شاء الله


----------



## دنيا العجائب (22 يوليو 2009)

فكره حلوه بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 يوليو 2009)

تحية طيبة .

الفكرة مقبولة جدا وتحتاج الى تعاون واصرار وعزيمة وان شاء الله تكلل بالنجاح .

شكرا اخ محمد على طرحك الرائع .

تقبل اجمل الامنيات .


البغدادي


----------



## ابوهشوم (22 يوليو 2009)

وفقكم الله لكل خير
والى الامام


----------



## العالم سويل (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم الاسلام و المسلمين 
و وفقكم المولى لنصرة دينه و الى الامام 
و جزيتم خيرا.....


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 يوليو 2009)

موفقين إن شاء الله ودوما إلى الأمام في سبيل تطوير العلوم الهندسية ...


----------



## محمد بن خليفة (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على الجهود والتعاون المثمر انشاء الله تعالى.


----------



## كوردستان (22 يوليو 2009)

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله والى الامام*​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (22 يوليو 2009)

*الله الموفّق*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
فكرة جيدة ان تكون للملتقى مجلة الكترونية في مجال الهندسة بانواعها و هذه المجلة ستجلب اليها القراء حسب نوعية المواضيع و أهميتها و اختلافها ...
الطاقة البديلة موضوع الساعة الذي ينشط العلماء و الباحثين فيه سنكون اوفر حظا لو وجدنا من يتتبع هذه الابحاث و يوصلنا الى نتائجها عبر مواضيع تكتب على هذه المجلة ...و لما لا..؟ فقد تكون منا وإلينا بعبارة اخرى يزخر هذا الملتقى بمواهب إذ لم اقل عباقرة كل في مجال عمله ممن يستطيعون ان ينافسوا الخبراء في أبحاثهم و اعمالهم . 
نشجع الفكرة و كل من سيسهر على تحقيقها .


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (22 يوليو 2009)

ارجو لكم التوفيق والنجاح في هذا المسعى لانه الاهم في مجال بحوث الطاقة ونامل ان نفيد ونستفيد


----------



## هنو هيمة (22 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله فكرة جميلة يا رب تجد النور وتطلع بكل جديد لستفيد شباب كل الوطن العربى لنرتقى معا بةالله الموفق


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 يوليو 2009)

فكرة رائعة ونحن معكم على الدرب وابدؤا وستجدوا صداها باذن الله وربنا يجعلها خالصة لوجه الله ولابأس ان تكون بها مواضيع بالانجليزية او العربية مصحوبة ببعض الصطلحات:20::75::77::12:


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (22 يوليو 2009)

فكرة جيدة ( ممتازة )
نريد ايضا اصدار مجلات في كافة الاختصاصات الهندسية 
ومواكبة جميع التطورات في تلك التخصصات
و معرفة الجديد و الانجازات للمهندسين والعلماء العرب و العالميين .


----------



## mbakir88 (22 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يوفقنا ونحصل على اللي نريده بجهود الجميع


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (22 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## mohammadjaber (22 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

موضوع جيد بس المهم التنفيذ


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 يوليو 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
انا معك فى هذا القرار 
انا سوف اكون مورد معلومات زيوت التزييت والشحم والشمع وشهاداتها


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (22 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله

- المشروع ممتاز..سنساعد بما قدرنا الله عليه ..نرجو من المشرفين تبليغنا بما يمكن فعله إن شاء الله

- فيم يخص موضوع اللغة : العربية هي الأم لا جدال و لا غبار عليه .. ولإثراء المشروع يستحسن إستعمال لغات أخرى

*أرجو أن نكون في حسن ضنكم..موفقون إن شاء الله..اللهم أعنا على دكرك وحسن عبادتك..آمين..آمين..آمين*


----------



## فاطمة المفتش (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على هل المقترح وياريت لان قسم الهندسة المعمارية يعتمد على الصور اكثر من الكلام
وفي اقسام متعددة ابدا وانا معك


----------



## mahmoud abdel hadi (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## المير كنان (22 يوليو 2009)

انشالله بالتوفيق والنجاح يا مهندس محمد اقتراح رائع وأنا مستعد للمساعدة بتقديم العديد من الدراسات بمجال الطاقة الممتجددة


----------



## ashrafes (22 يوليو 2009)

فكرة سديدة والله الموفق 

تحياتي لك اخ م. كردي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 يوليو 2009)

فكرة ممتازه ، وموضوع حيوي جدا ، ونرجو أن نري دراسات علي درجة عالية من الناحية العلمية ، فالامر يحتاج لاكثر من مجرد افكار ، حيث ان الافكار متداوله لكن التنفيذ متعثر ولا يتناسب مع الطموحات ، فنؤيد الفكرة ،ولله الموفق .


----------



## menwacy (22 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق وعلى بركة الله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخ محمد موضوع المجلة موجود ضمن مواضيع المنتدى وقد تم تخصيص اقسام المجلة بما يتناسب وجميع اقسام الهندسة وقد تم تحرير المواضيع لاصدار العدد الاول من المجلة ولكن لاسباب غير واضحة تم ايقاف اصدار العدد الاول او تأجيله وعلى امل ان يعاد النظر في الموضوع من قبل ادارة المنتدى .


----------



## جورجيت81 (23 يوليو 2009)

الفكرة جيدة ولاسيما الطاقات البشرية المتجددة .... خطوة موفقة بإذن الله وأتمنى أن تكون المواضيع جادة ومفيدة ....


----------



## eng.firas (23 يوليو 2009)

شيء جميل جدا , يجب أن تحتوي مواضيع متنوعة في المجالات الهندسية و العلمية.
بالتوفيق والى الامام
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## duosrl (23 يوليو 2009)

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله والى الامام*


----------



## mams (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس الفاضل محمد / الحمد لله الامه بخير مادامت الدنيا والنصر لنا بعون الله وتوفيقه


----------



## juve211 (23 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق أخي محمد على هذه الفكرة و ان على أتم الإستعداد للمشاركة


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

فكرة ممتازة نتمنى لها النجاح والتوفيق وأن تبصر النور وتتميز قريبا ً :63:


----------



## امير محمود (23 يوليو 2009)

ياريت ما تكونش مقتصرة على الطاقه المتجدده والبديلة فقط لابد ان تكون متعدده التخصصات حتى تعم الفائدة ومشكورين وبارك الله جهودكم .


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي تلك الفكره الرائعه وفي انتظار الاصدار الاول 


http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر
www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 
http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 يوليو 2009)

لقد وصلتني دعوة خاصة للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع، عن طريق أيقونة ( مواضيع يجب قراءتها) ، وكنت أعتقد أنها تكون دائما موجهة من إدارة الملتقى، لهذا بادرت بالمشاركة، رغم علمي بوجود صفحة خاصة اسمها مجلة الملتقى، وقد قطع فيها الأعضاء شوطا كبيرا... 

واليوم أجد وفي هذا الموضوع من ينوه إلى تلك المجلة، مما سبب لي الارتباك والحرج... فإذا كانت فكرة المجلة الإلكترونية المقترحة هنا لا تختلف في شئ عن تلك المجلة، فلماذا تمّ إعادة طرح الفكرة من جديد وفي نفس الملتقى؟

هذا السؤال، متروك الإجابة عنه لأخي الكريم م. محمد الكردي... وأعتقد الآن أنه صاحب تلك الدعوة الخاصة.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 يوليو 2009)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> لقد وصلتني دعوة خاصة للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع، عن طريق أيقونة ( مواضيع يجب قراءتها) ، وكنت أعتقد أنها تكون دائما موجهة من إدارة الملتقى، لهذا بادرت بالمشاركة، رغم علمي بوجود صفحة خاصة اسمها مجلة الملتقى، وقد قطع فيها الأعضاء شوطا كبيرا...
> 
> واليوم أجد وفي هذا الموضوع من ينوه إلى تلك المجلة، مما سبب لي الارتباك والحرج... فإذا كانت فكرة المجلة الإلكترونية المقترحة هنا لا تختلف في شئ عن تلك المجلة، فلماذا تمّ إعادة طرح الفكرة من جديد وفي نفس الملتقى؟
> 
> هذا السؤال، متروك الإجابة عنه لأخي الكريم م. محمد الكردي... وأعتقد الآن أنه صاحب تلك الدعوة الخاصة.


 

اخي الكريم جمال ...

الموضوع مختلف تماما .... انا اعرف بموضوع تلك المجلة لكن لا ادري !! لم ارى شيء ولا اعرف

شيء عن فريق عملها وقد حاولت الاشتراك بها من خلال ابداء الاستعداد لكن لم يتم التواصل معي !!

على وجه العموم الاعضاء اساؤو الفهم . انا اتكلم عن مجلة خاصة ومتخصصة جدا هنا

تكون فقط في مجال الطاقة المتجددة واظن العنوان كان واضحا جدا ...

وسنبدأ قريبا ان شاء الله لتكون اول مجلة عربية والكترونية من نوعها ان شاء الله ....

شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 يوليو 2009)

بدأ العمل ....

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145203.html


----------

